# F30, How can be removed 'Opener, Glove-box'?



## fukachan23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Someone, could you teach me how to remove 'Opener, Glove-box' of F30?
I'd like to replace 'Opener, Glove-box'
Can I pull out it without disassembling Glove-box?

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=3B12&mospid=54653&btnr=51_8378&hg=51&fg=30

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Metin72 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi , do you know how to get iT out?


----------

